
Intel PR allegedly sent out a “call us before you write” [about AMD Ryzen] mail - redtuesday
https://semiaccurate.com/2017/02/22/amds-ryzen-7-1800x-beats-intels-i7-6900k-half-price/
======
redtuesday
"This last bit may explain why Intel PR sent out a last-minute “call us before
you write” email to most of the press, but not SemiAccurate, after hours last
night."

So nothing but a rumor at this point, but considering what Intel did in the
past I'm at least inclided to believe it.

